

Ask HN: Where do you host your mailing lists? - tbirdz

Do you manage your own mailing lists on your own servers? Pay for 3rd party mailing list hosting? Use Google Groups? Or, do you just forgo the mailing list all together, and instead use forums, or some other communication method?
======
stevekemp
Emails and forums are definitely not the same thing; some people prefer one
over the other, and are very vocal about it.

I know that solutions such as discourse are trying to make forums sexy again,
but I still find that mailing lists are the way to go for decent discussion,
and searching. (I keep thinking there should be a forum which uses NNTP as a
back-end, or even a view on a shared IMAP folder.)

For hosting mailing lists I abhor mailman's monthly reminder-day, but there
are a few good simple list managers out there. Enemies of Carlotta, etc,
personally I use a small plugin to qpsmtpd which gives me decent control and
it's otherwise hands-free.

------
dukekarthik
ezmlm

